# First Official Mexico MTBR Mini-Gathering!



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK guys, let's get this party started right!

The Mods did a recon mission yesterday to El Ajusco, guided by the able 545cu and ElMadaleno. and I've got to say it looks like a good place for our first little shindig.

The Place: SNT, Ajusco (map to follow)

The Date: Sunday, March 5th

The Time: (to be announced)

I'd like to do something involving camping there on the Saturday night if possible. Maybe get a Saturday afternoon ride in, too. Any takers? Any info on camping? (Edit - Camping is GO!!)

Let's get a commemorative t-shirt, hat or some such thing put together. Who's got connections?

How about a parts swap? Wusses 4X race? Old men's Downhill? Raffle with prizes? What do want? Tell us here!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK guys, let's get this party started right!
> 
> The Mods did a recon mission yesterday to El Ajusco, guided by the able 545cu and ElMadaleno. and I've got to say it looks like a good place for our first little shindig.
> 
> ...


I'm part of the Organizing Comitee so I can't give too much opinions, but I'd rather listen to the others.

A 4-Wuss race would be very cool... we can even do a King of Mountain competition with a little twist... what about a price (a tire tube patch kit or a tire valve cap  ) to the fastest guy UP the 4X course. More than two steps off the bike and you're out.

Anyway, we'd love to have your impressions and ideas.

Also, anyone knows if a BBQ can be made up there?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> A 4-Wuss race would be very cool... we can even do a King of Mountain competition with a little twist... what about a price (a tire tube patch kit or a tire valve cap  ) to the fastest guy UP the 4X course. More than two steps off the bike and you're out.


My money's on you for that one


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> My money's on you for that one


Sorry, boys... I'll be the referee... I have experience walking up that one! It wouldn't be fair....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys! How come you choose the hardest date ever?????? ehh?? answer than... I was planning on going with Jorge de Avila to Valle de Bravo on the 4th! 

Let me decide...hmmmmmm.... arrrgghh!! a camping should be great!!!!!!!

EDIT: I was going to put my opinion of you choosing that date, but I don't want to be censored yet! Naaahhh.... let me think my priorities for that weekend..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey guys! How come you choose the hardest date ever?????? ehh?? answer than... I was planning on going with Jorge de Avila to Valle de Bravo on the 4th!
> 
> Let me decide...hmmmmmm.... arrrgghh!! a camping should be great!!!!!!!


Hey!!!

We asked everybody if the first sunday of marhc was OK and everybody said yes!

Somebody is stealing our dates!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> We asked everybody if the first sunday of marhc was OK and everybody said yes!
> 
> Somebody is stealing our dates!


Oppps!!!! me bad! me bad!!!!!! I was thinking on feb! Big duuhhh 4 me.... DDUDUUHHHHHH

I'll go, I'll go!!!!!! camp camp camping camping.....

btw.. my shoulder still hurts!!!!! buaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> A 4-Wuss race would be very cool... we can even do a King of Mountain competition with a little twist... what about a price (a tire tube patch kit or a tire valve cap  )


Thats cheap...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Treasure Hunt*

We could also have a treasure hunt:

See who can find Warp's Magura Phantom Fork


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> We could also have a treasure hunt:
> 
> See who can find Warp's Magura Phantom Fork


Yeah... the one who find it will get as prize a fantastic SR Suntour XCP-75... all elastomers and gunk inside. With some unbelievable useless 75mm travel and the crappiest performance you can desire from a fork!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> We could also have a treasure hunt:
> 
> See who can find Warp's Magura Phantom Fork


Yep... it would be like searching for (and expecting to find) the last live T-Rexx...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yep... it would be like searching for (and expecting to find) the last live T-Rexx...


My wife says my fork is as real as Santa Claus...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> My wife says my fork is as real as Santa Claus...


BTW, any news on your fork? at least an estimated date?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> BTW, any news on your fork? at least an estimated date?


No news... sent thru USPS... I dare you to try to get an estimated date off from the Servicio Postal Mexicano....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> No news... sent thru USPS... I dare you to try to get an estimated date off from the Servicio Postal Mexicano....


ETA: sometime during 2006...... hopefully


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ETA: sometime during 2006...... hopefully


"Pirates of Chiluca - The Curse ofthe Silver Suntour"

It could be worst... I was very close to sell the Suntour off....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Cambio de identidad..*

Hola soy yo correegido y aumentado... este nombre tiene mas identidad que el otro... saludos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Hola soy yo correegido y aumentado... este nombre tiene mas identidad que el otro... saludos!


qué es eso de correegido???? mas bien, a la mejor lo de identidad si te lo creo


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> quÃ© es eso de correegido???? mas bien, a la mejor lo de identidad si te lo creo


Si es de sabios cambiar de opiniÃ³n o mejor dicho... el que corrige diso lo ayuda ? 

SI se me va alguan letra es que tengo guantes para el frÃ*o....


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

You need to have a good hard fork.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys, any news on this? Or are we just going to let this meeting go unnoticed?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey guys, any news on this? Or are we just going to let this meeting go unnoticed?


As far as I'm concerned, it's on!

Let's have a pow-wow this weekend about getting stuff organazized. BBQ, hats, t-shirts, thongs, whatever.

I'm a little disappointed we won't be able to do the SR Suntour throwing contest, although the first Warp commemorative 4x tabletop hillclimb is a must!

I definitely want to go Saturday and camp. Anyone else?

Hello, 1-2, 1-2, is this microphone on? Come on people.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm on it... 

Yeah... thongs would be cool... I mean, for the non-married guys.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Let's then do the Phaon throwing contest... whoever get's it aligned into the right headset wins a semi-new SwitchBlade! 

Let's do the 4X stuff again but we'll give Warp a motocross or something so he can get up!

Well.. actually... I didn't climb that, so I don't know what I'm bragging about.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Let's then do the Phaon throwing contest... whoever get's it aligned into the right headset wins a semi-new SwitchBlade!
> 
> Let's do the 4X stuff again but we'll give Warp a motocross or something so he can get up!
> 
> Well.. actually... I didn't climb that, so I don't know what I'm bragging about.


As to camp, I'm 99% sure I'm on! We would just need to know if we would need to walk all our stuff from the trailhead to the campsite or not. So, it would be a saturday hike, sunday ride


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Let's then do the Phaon throwing contest... whoever get's it aligned into the right headset wins a semi-new SwitchBlade!
> 
> Let's do the 4X stuff again but we'll give Warp a motocross or something so he can get up!
> 
> Well.. actually... I didn't climb that, so I don't know what I'm bragging about.


Why each and every thread on this board turns into some kind of "Make fun of Warp" thread??

Gee...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> As to camp, I'm 99% sure I'm on! We would just need to know if we would need to walk all our stuff from the trailhead to the campsite or not. So, it would be a saturday hike, sunday ride


How about another trip down there to check on that stuff?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. I'd like to do a t-shirt or hat. I've got some ideas for it and I'll work on the design (I knew those 6 years of college would eventually be useful).

Does anyone have a connection for printing them?

email me:

mattkyte(at)hotmail.com


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> How about another trip down there to check on that stuff?


Maybe next week??

I was asking madaleno (or orberto, whomever may please to) for a raid up there and do the shaedown of the new rig next weekend.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Maybe next week??
> 
> I was asking madaleno (or orberto, whomever may please to) for a raid up there and do the shaedown of the new rig next weekend.


Warp, you're more than gladly invited for a ride... I just need to get the top-tube stuff from Mada.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Warp, you're more than gladly invited for a ride... I just need to get the top-tube stuff from Mada.


top-tube stuff?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> top-tube stuff?


err.... top tube extender or something. It's that red tube gimmick I took to Popo bike. I don't know if we could put the switchblade on a trunk rack without it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Oh yeah, for "brokeback" bikes.


Well... at 6' 11" high as you, standover height is a non-issue. But for us shorty ones, those "brokeback" bikes are cool.

Now if I would paint it pink.....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> err.... top tube extender or something. It's that red tube gimmick I took to Popo bike. I don't know if we could put the switchblade on a trunk rack without it.


Oh yeah, for "brokeback" bikes.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Well... at 6' 11" high as you, standover height is a non-issue. But for us shorty ones, those "brokeback" bikes are cool.
> 
> Now if I would paint it pink.....


Finally! new avatar!

Maybe you can use this one I modified...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Finally! new avatar!
> 
> Maybe you can use this one I modified...


Thanks!! My graphics management abilities leave much to be desired... now, if you give me a couple wrenches...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Finally! new avatar!
> 
> Maybe you can use this one I modified...


OK, I was bored...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK, I was bored...


Sorry, Roberto!! Tiger wins this one...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Sorry, Roberto!! Tiger wins this one...


It's OK... as long as you modify the real badge for that......


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Sorry, Roberto!! Tiger wins this one...


No, you're the winner! Roberto put in the ground work, I just happen to have thousands of dollars of software at my disposal. Oh yeah, and macs rule!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm still going!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey you mind if I join you "recon mission"?. We could go with a lot of time to get all the way up and down through the downhills. That would be a good opportunity to get to know those trails before the gathering.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I would go too but i really need somebody to lend me any type of bike ranging from a half-crap to a ok bike... PLEASE.

I don't want you to laught at me when you see what I ride...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey you mind if I join you "recon mission"?. We could go with a lot of time to get all the way up and down through the downhills. That would be a good opportunity to get to know those trails before the gathering.


Excellent. It'll be great to have you lead the way. This weekend anyone?


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I don't want you to laught at me when you see what I ride...


Hey we´re not all bling exponents here. No laughter comming from my quarter..(my bike only makes it there 70 % of the time!)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

aids said:


> Hey we´re not all bling exponents here. No laughter comming from my quarter..(my bike only makes it there 70 % of the time!)


good to know that


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah I would go too but i really need somebody to lend me any type of bike ranging from a half-crap to a ok bike... PLEASE.
> 
> I don't want you to laught at me when you see what I ride...


How tall are you? Might be able to help with something OK-ish.

PS. there's no shame in riding a cheap bike, it's just a shame to not be riding.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Count me in! I'll go!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

This weekend like sunday? If so, can someone give me a ride? On saturday I'm going to Los Tuneles in case anyone is interesated


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm all in for a ride this sunday... I think I can have the 'blade running for that day for its maiden ride and continue the shakedown of the Phaon (now hot-rodded to suit my weight).

Anyone can have Madaleno coming along with his Spot?? That bike's gotta have spider webs in the hubs by now... he's got the Rev and the DHX for it, it should be up and running.

Tacu... I'm going to give you the same advice Baron Manfred Von Richthoffen (aka the Red Baron, World War I german aerial ace and MVP of that war with 80 enemy planes - officially, it could be like 20 more that weren't credited for lack of witnesses - shot down) used to give to the boys in his 'Jagdstaffel'.... "It's not the box, it's the man in the box"

By riding those "crappy" bikes you're getting your skills honed and your teeth sharp. Controlling a bike of inferior performance only makes for a terrific rider that will be able to brake later, accelerate faster, jump higher, drift the bike and else; much better when he get s the chance to get a better ride.

Not long ago, Rocky_Rene was riding a steel-framed-girl's-FULLY-rigid Benotto bike. We could make all the fun we wanted out of his ride... but the laugh was his when we hit any climb. The guy really rocks going uphill and in less than two years of riding he's made of himself a solid all-around rider with fine technique and nice skills.

Not long ago either, I was riding nothing else than a Turbo Excess (Excess comes from the Excess weight that was around 20 kilos - over 40 pounds for IS guys). That bike was the one I got my record of 59.9kph when going downhill and it scored 2,600km in one year. It served me well and made me a better rider.

Aids continously show us how wimpy are some of us by riding his trusty bike at the same pace we do on better rides. Sometimes faster.

So, as others have said, there's no shame on riding ANY bike. Just ride the sheit out of your bike... ride it like you stole it and don't get influenced by guys like us who already made some coin (or have acquired some debt or patiently saved some dough) or have some really bad ego trips.

Ride YOUR bike. Get to know it. Get to be a better rider. Be patient and time will bring the bike you always wanted. I'm talking from experience here. All these folks know how hard has been for me to get the frame/fork I have now. It'll take me long to pay for it... but hey! I can't work only for diapers and bills!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> How tall are you? Might be able to help with something OK-ish.
> 
> PS. there's no shame in riding a cheap bike, it's just a shame to not be riding.


I'm like as tall as 545, so its like 1.60m or a bit less....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the advices.

Here is the story:

I had a very crappy Onyx bike which got reduced to crap because I didn't know anything about bikes and it had very bad components in it. I got really interested in riding like 9 months ago and someone lend me a Turbo Korus. It was ok, the bad thing was the headtube that was loose and could mean a potencial crash.

Like a month ago a friend of mine who has a very nice Scott lent me his rigid Gt Timberline which only accumulated dust in his house. That is the bike I'm riding right now... but it limits me a lot becauseIi cant make drops or anything so I'm looking for another bike which can make me improve a bit more.

Right now I dont have any money but in a month I may be going to US to buy a bike. Please check the Advice thread as I posted my options.

Any bike anyone could lend me would be great, I really dont care about the size (except if its over 20" haha) as I got used to lent bikes which most of the time are a bit bigger than what I expect. (Yeah I know using a bigger bike is not a good idea in terms of safety and performance but I have no other option.)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Like a month ago a friend of mine who has a very nice Scott lent me his rigid Gt Timberline which only accumulated dust in his house. That is the bike I'm riding right now... but it limits me a lot becauseIi cant make drops or anything so I'm looking for another bike which can make me improve a bit more.


Get back to the Turbo, fix the headset (hell, I can do it for you, you just pay for the spares) and ride that thing until you learn to drop like a cat.

At your weight and height, the first thing to blow if you're doing bad landings are the wheels.

You need to see our buddy Oscar (the Human GPS) riding his Raliegh M80 for some inspiration.

Really, don't get influenced by me, Tigerdog, Madaleno, Rzozaya or Rocky_Rene... we're bike whores by with more money than skills..... you don't need a high zoot bike to be good.

Really, the best piece of advice you can get now is: Land with your two wheels perfectly perpendicular to the soil. After you learn that, you'll save lots in components and bikes.

Also, being cheap parts the ones that you'll probably break while you learn, the cheaper it'll run for you to get it maintained properly.

Take this advice from an old hound dog...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, well with the Gt is okay, I only wished it had a suspension so I could do bigger drops without the bike getting mad...

No, getting back to de Korus is bad idea... both derailleur were pieces of junk and the brakes weren't as good as I thought. The Gt has Altus a10 and they seem to run okay judging by their age and... being Altus hahaha.

I think the tires blowing is not a very big problem because i weigh like 54kg and they seem to do the job. The thing that pisses me off is the stem... you have to see it... its like 12cm long.

And... its just a month to go ontil I have a bike... well I think so, I hope i can go to the US because if I don't, I dunno what I'm going to do!!

I would have to buy a bike by internet, send it to a friend's relative and wait for him to bring it... and that could take a long time. I dont want to buy a bike here... the Iguana is like 8 thousand pesos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah, well with the Gt is okay, I only wished it had a suspension so I could do bigger drops without the bike getting mad...
> 
> No, getting back to de Korus is bad idea... both derailleur were pieces of junk and the brakes weren't as good as I thought. The Gt has Altus a10 and they seem to run okay judging by their age and... being Altus hahaha.
> 
> ...


It´s nice you are planning to buy a new bike, in the meantime why don't you take some parts from both bikes (GT and Turbo) and try to build a decent bike. As for the derailleur, as long as you don't make changes under excessively pressure I think everything could work just fine, and you can always buy a shorter stem for a ridiculously amount of money (I don´t think this should be your mayor concern).

Look at the good side of your story; you have spare parts from two bikes (some of them easily interchangeable), you´ll get to refine you technical skills, and more important you´ll be MTBing at your young age (jeeez!!!! I wish I had started younger).

By the time you have the bike of your dreams, you'll have plenty of experience and skills. Don't be upset by your situation, instead enjoy the moment and have nice rides.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Right now I have the GT, and both of them are not mine so it isnt a good idea ... 

The guy who lent me the Turbo moved to another house and I haven't seen him, I don't think that he will lend me his bike AGAIN. 

I cant spend even in a stem because all the money I'm saving is for the new bike...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, my wife has an 04 rockhopper. 17", deore 8 speed on the back. Manitou Six fork. Shouldn't be a problem for you to borrow it on Sunday if you're interested. No hucking though! Let me know.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Woooow that sounds fantastic, If you could lend it to me It would be perfect. I promisse... no stupid stuff while I'm seated on that Specialized. jajaja


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Woooow that sounds fantastic, If you could lend it to me It would be perfect. I promisse... no stupid stuff while I'm seated on that Specialized. jajaja


OK, I'll beg my better half. Only problem is it has a ladies saddle. 

You live near Tacubaya? Not too far from me.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Near the Hospital Angeles (the one in Pedregal)... If it's a hassle to bring it over dont bother, I'll use the GT... also I wouldn't like to angry your wife or you "en caso de que pasara algo milagrosamente mal".


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Near the Hospital Angeles (the one in Pedregal)... If it's a hassle to bring it over dont bother, I'll use the GT... also I wouldn't like to angry your wife or you "en caso de que pasara algo milagrosamente mal".


hey Tacubaya, what bikes are you looking at? I read you did a posting, why don't you put the link?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I posted it here in the Mexico forums at the thread "advice" but i now posted it in the "What bike to buy?" forum located here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1583251

thanks!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

where are the tuneles?

i'm going to el nevado de toluca this saturday anyone? intrestesteddd


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

pol said:


> Can anyone join you guys?????


HELL YEAH!!!!

Everyone is invited!! The more the better!!

That's for the Gathering or any ride any time!


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> OK guys, let's get this party started right!
> 
> The Mods did a recon mission yesterday to El Ajusco, guided by the able 545cu and ElMadaleno. and I've got to say it looks like a good place for our first little shindig.
> 
> ...


Can anyone join you guys?????


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Mr. Warp, at what time are you planning to reach the trailhead? Is it possible to arrive to that point by means of public transport? Could you provide information on how could this be done? This could would work as a great rehersal for me for the "official gathering".


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Los Tuneles is near El Nevado (wich is already lacking any snow!), from the locals here in Toluca I've learned that there was to be a railway on thet part but it never came to be, only the tunels were built; they say that there are about 5 to 7 tunels in the area, I only know two of them. If you like single track with logs, rocks some stream crossing and step climbs filled with loose rocks and ruts, then you may like to try it one of this days... This saturday the plan calls for "El mapa the piedra" (I think that in order to do Toluca-Valle you have to do this section), so good luck with your ride! maybe we can join to ride some other time?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi Mr. Warp, at what time are you planning to reach the trailhead? Is it possible to arrive to that point by means of public transport? Could you provide information on how could this be done? This could would work as a great rehersal for me for the "official gathering".


I'm totally ignorant about it. I always beg for a ride to some of my folks...

We would be thinking about hitting the trailhead at 9:00...

I've heard rumours of some buses that may let you go with your bike... but that's all I know.

I will research on the subject and will let you know.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, that would be nice, If you hapen to find out where those buses leave or if they cross "periferico" at some point it would be great! 9 am sounds like a doable hour; in case I can find how to get there can I join?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> in case I can find how to get there can I join?


You don't even have to ask!!!!

Of course you can join!!
Again, everyone is invited and welcome... as a matter of fact, the one not showing up will be treated of "wuss" from now on.

I just hope I can make it on sunday, or I will have died by my big mouth once more...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

pol said:


> Can anyone join you guys?????


You've just posted here. You're already in the club. Bienvenidos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Thanks, that would be nice, If you hapen to find out where those buses leave or if they cross "periferico" at some point it would be great! 9 am sounds like a doable hour; in case I can find how to get there can I join?


I found this....

"Pues para llegar a SNT en transporte pÃºblico la opciÃ³n mÃ¡s viable es por el Estadio Azteca. De ahÃ* hay bÃ¡sicamente 2 opciones. Los microbuses de la ruta 39 que dicen Santo Tomas Ajusco pasan exactamente frente al parque, pero luego no se ponen tan accesibles con lo de meter las cletas al micro.
TambiÃ©n hay unos camiones grandes (ruta 111 creo) que si te dejan llevar la cleta, pero esos te dejan en el pueblo de santo tomÃ¡s y de ahÃ* hay que subir a la carretera y rodar de bajada al parque, como media hora de rodada."

So these are the only options I've found.

We're not too many... if the ones having a car would be so kind of picking up the ones that don't, it'd be very cool!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys, it's friday afternoon and we haven't decided (at least finally) on time. Shall we say be at the parking lot of SNT (Ajusco) at 9:30?

I think I can't offer a ride this time  sorry


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey guys, it's friday afternoon and we haven't decided (at least finally) on time. Shall we say be at the parking lot of SNT (Ajusco) at 9:30?
> 
> I think I can't offer a ride this time  sorry


Not sure how I'll get there. My chauffeur has the weekend off. A ride from Barranca del muertos, anyone?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Not sure how I'll get there. My chauffeur has the weekend off. A ride from Barranca del muertos, anyone?


Same with me... as always, we can bail for Chiluca.

The Human GPS, Aids and Carlos are outta combat too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

9 30 is fine but... WHO IS GOING?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> 9 30 is fine but... WHO IS GOING?


... Me no comprende.... Is SNT going to be ditched 4 this weekend? It's a shame about cars... I wish I had like a Lobo or something to pick everybody up. Shame they're so expensive to buy and to mantain.....

I think that if SNT is going to be ditched, maybe I'll bail. Some friends want to ride to Desierto de los Leones, and I haven't seen them for a long time.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

So, what is going to happen?? I hope you guys dont have to bail, I was looking forward to this ride.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhh please answer...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ahhh please answer...


Not sure I can make it. No transport for tomorrow yet. Damn


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhhh it isn't possible that from one day to the other anyone can't go... arghh


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I wish I could help, but I can't considering where I live. I hope it works out, I sacrificed next sunday for this one


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I'm still going, I think there are peseros that leave from metro Universidad. In any case there is going to be a clinic organized by the bici mapas people I think and I wouldn't mind receiving tips for better survival while on the bike... This wednesday I made a "pretty nice endo"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Guys! I'm sorry I won't go.....  What are we doing next sunday?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

You can do Ajusco Recon Mission or you may want to come to Sierra Morelos park, Toluca and after that have some barbacoa and chelas =) Cerebro!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, is this going to be done? Its only a week away..
BTW, I went with tacubaya to SNT, and we discovered tons of new techy singletrack. There is about twice the amount singletrack I ever imagined! We also noticed a bad thing; the 4X is falling apart. Since the climate is so dry, the soil is very loose and its being eroded more and more and nobody seems to be doing anything.  
Oh and we also found Vizcaino..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah preety long adventure but those new singletracks are really nice. The weather up there is extreame in some places and we were dying when we climbed la virgen for the second time... 

I'm so tired that i have a headache...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey, is this going to be done? Its only a week away..
> BTW, I went with tacubaya to SNT, and we discovered tons of new techy singletrack. There is about twice the amount singletrack I ever imagined! ...


you'll have to show them all to us!!!... any pics?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ...in some places and we were dying when we climbed la virgen for the second time...


Geeze.. you do are really hardcore. That's youth's stamina!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Nope sorry, we didnt have a camera. Those singletracks are veery hard, unrideable (at least for us) in many places. Other parts were so narrow that all the plants and bushes cut your legs. To get there, we went left where there is a "puesto de vigilancia" just above La virgen. Then instead of going left to "Tres Caidas", you have to go right. Then you have to climb (or hike) a while till you start descending. The good thing about the singletracks is that you only have to keep descending and sooner or later you will reach the "downhillito".


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

i'm a very good friend of 545cu4ch and tacubaya and i think i will join you on saturday if camping and on sunday too to meet you guys  see ya


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Geeze.. you do are really hardcore. That's youth's stamina!!!


Yeah well, it was preety gonzo to me, thank god I carried enough gatorade for the journey..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> i'm a very good friend of 545cu4ch and tacubaya and i think i will join you on saturday if camping and on sunday too to meet you guys  see ya


Who did ever say I was your friend???


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Nope sorry, we didnt have a camera. Those singletracks are veery hard, unrideable (at least for us) in many places. Other parts were so narrow that all the plants and bushes cut your legs. To get there, we went left where there is a "puesto de vigilancia" just above La virgen. Then instead of going left to "Tres Caidas", you have to go right. Then you have to climb (or hike) a while till you start descending. The good thing about the singletracks is that you only have to keep descending and sooner or later you will reach the "downhillito".


mmmhh&#8230;. I wish I could you join you next week to take a look, and ride, on those trails; I'll have to wait, though.

Lucky for me, this week will be the last week wearing the collar after nine weeks from my accident. Hopefully after some workout and more therapy to strengthen my neck, back and shoulders I might be riding again in a couple of months. It's been a long wait, but it seems that the fracture is healing fine. However, I'll have to be more cautious riding from now on due to the accident.

No need to say but, don't forget to take tons of pics from this first official gathering so those of us how are missing it can share the good times.

Have a good one,


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Greetings All*

Re: Are we still on?

I'd say definitely! I've had an extremely busy last couple of weeks, and I think Warp has too. Let's all get together and have some fun on the trails. It might not be a huge gathering but this was always going to be a small icebreaker for us. It sounds like 545 and company have found some more trails for us to try there.

I'm not sure on the logistics of Saturday - who would be likely to go then?

I've also been looking into getting a T-Shirt done. It might be a little tricky for this one, time wise, but I think I can do something else for us.

Let's get together, ride some trails, eat some quesadillas, and drink a chela or two.

We can see who shows up, and plan bigger and better stuff for the next - a proper whole weekend.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Re: Are we still on?
> 
> I'd say definitely! I've had an extremely busy last couple of weeks, and I think Warp has too. Let's all get together and have some fun on the trails. It might not be a huge gathering but this was always going to be a small icebreaker for us. It sounds like 545 and company have found some more trails for us to try there.
> 
> ...


As correctly stated by our most politically correct and eloquent moderator on this board, we had a very tight schedule past week each at our respective jobs. Mine sucks so much that they pay me to do it....

So... who's on for next sunday??

Is the 545 clan up for it?? 
I'll try to sway some of the Chiluca Cold Caguamers for Sunday. I guess Aids is on at least.
Roberto, Madaleno?? Are you in??? (without you the bling shootout would be pointless  )
vizcaino - you gotta bring that Yeti over here. Either way, the Rush will suffice.

Unfortunately I guess Rocky_Rene is out as he has some work to do for sunday unless some lucky stars shine over DF's sky this week.

As Tiger said also, we'd like to get some tee's made. I don't think we could get it done by sunday but we'll try... but we need to know how many of us will make it.

Everyone's (and I mean everyone, no exceptions) is invited to go, share some chela and quesadilla time and ride those trails the 545 clan just discovered.

Sorry... we can't make the Phaon/Suntour throwing contest becuase the first will be on duty and the second is gone... but I have an old Tioga rear tire (with lots of life left) for playing "horseshoe throwing" or hula-hoop...

Tiger... will you be able to get the arabian belly-dancers?? At least Lap-dancers??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm in on sunday


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok, choose a day, I think it would be easier on sunday since some have to work on saturday, but I think I can make it any of those days. About routes, let's also plan on an easier option, depending on who is going.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Everyone's (and I mean everyone, no exceptions) is invited to go, share some chela and quesadilla time and ride those trails the 545 clan just discovered.


So, is it going to be on saturday or sunday?? I personally think saturday would be better, since there is a lot less people, but sunday is ok too.
We could go either to the trails we discovered or to the downhill trails. Although I liked the new ones, I think it would be better to go to the downhill trails since they are longer and much more rideable. In the new ones we discovered we hiked about 30% of the time, while on the downhill trails we only hike about 5%.



Warp2003 said:


> vizcaino - you gotta bring that Yeti over here. Either way, the Rush will suffice.


 That Yeti is damn sexy!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mini Gathering in other City.*

Hi:
This is my Mini G. project ( around the city of the G.P. ) what do you think ?

SUNDAY 03/05/06

7:00 Meet in the TAPO to take the bus to Puebla ( I pay the tickets for all bikers )
9:00 Arrival in the CAPU (terminal bus in Puebla)( I pick-up all the people )

9:15 We leave to the start point of the ride.

( In the next days please tell me what kind of ride do you want , time ( 2, 3 or 4 hours ) a lot of climb ?, mix ride ?, long ?,short ?

10:00 -13:00 Ride

13:30 Lunch ( surprise , include cold beers )

16:00 Return to the CAPU

17:00 Departure to Mexico City

19:00 Arrival to TAPO

I would like to have your comments.

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Hi:
> This is my Mini G. project ( around the city of the G.P. ) what do you think ?
> 
> SUNDAY 03/05/06
> ...


Just one comment???

When did you say??? 

I'm in!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Just one comment???
> 
> When did you say???
> 
> I'm in!!


This Sunday?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> This Sunday?


If Last Biker can make the bus arrangements (and I have a heartbeat that he can ), and everybody agrees... I would love to ride somewhere around Puebla with the Volcanos as a nice background for scenery.... (by the end of the Popobike race, just before getting back into town, there's a beautiful photo spot where the trail bends into city and you can have the rider and the Volcanoes in the same pic)

Only gripe with the plan is that departure from DF would be sometime around 7:30 and 8:00 as there's not Metro service before 7:00 and the station can be easily reached by bus.

This sudden turn of matters can breath new and special life to the gathering.

EDIT.... I hadn't read carefully Last Biker's message....

Crew... we can't turn down when all the chances are given this way and this easy. IT WOULD BE THE STUPID ACTION OF THE YEAR!!!!

Luis! Thanks... this is one of those ABOVE AND BEYOND thing!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Luis! Thanks... this is one of those ABOVE AND BEYOND thing!


Agreed, it's a truly wonderful offer. What's the situation with taking bikes on the bus to Puebla? I know I've seen people do it for Cuernavaca. I for one would be more than happy to pay the fare to get there. I think for many the tricky part would be getting to the bus station at that time. What time does the metro start running?

What about postponing this one for a little later in the spring? We could do it justice by going Saturday and camping somewhere.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

If u guys wanna hit the Popobike I would suggest u wait for some rain. cuz its really dusty right now, with lost of sand dunes... or perhaps only one big sand dune... a little water always helps on Metepec. but its ridable anyways... just harder to pedal.

are you gonna do the 23km or the 45km popobike, or... there the Pista Nacional not many locals know about it. Runs through parts of the long popobike but not as long and some really nice views and then connecto to "los escalones" that ride should be somewhere around 30km 35km. 

pics are of the "escalones"... last part of the suggested ride, la nacional is quite different with killer views of the volcanoes


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Agreed, it's a truly wonderful offer. What's the situation with taking bikes on the bus to Puebla? I know I've seen people do it for Cuernavaca. I for one would be more than happy to pay the fare to get there. I think for many the tricky part would be getting to the bus station at that time. What time does the metro start running?
> 
> What about postponing this one for a little later in the spring? We could do it justice by going Saturday and camping somewhere.


Metro starts by 7:00.... For you is easy cake. Just take Sevilla going towards Pantitlan and drop at San Lazaro.

For me, it would be Rosario-Tacubaya or Sevilla-San Lazaro. People from south or north have one or two choices too.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> If u guys wanna hit the Popobike I would suggest u wait for some rain. cuz its really dusty right now, with lost of sand dunes... or perhaps only one big sand dune... a little water always helps on Metepec. but its ridable anyways... just harder to pedal.
> 
> are you gonna do the 23km or the 45km popobike, or... there the Pista Nacional not many locals know about it. Runs through parts of the long popobike but not as long and some really nice views and then connecto to "los escalones" that ride should be somewhere around 30km 35km.
> 
> pics are of the "escalones"... last part of the suggested ride, la nacional is quite different with killer views of the volcanoes


Whatever has less climbs!!!  Or if it has climbs, they better have beautiful scenery.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Metro starts by 7:00.... For you is easy cake. Just take Sevilla going towards Pantitlan and drop at San Lazaro.
> 
> For me, it would be Rosario-Tacubaya or Sevilla-San Lazaro. People from south or north have one or two choices too.


I guess a couple of riders could crash on my sofa saturday night, too.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

What's the situation with taking bikes on the bus to Puebla? 


answer:
No Problem , I can do that , the most important is ; take the bus at the same time all bikers , I can change now the departure time as you want (7:30,8:00, 8:30 )




What about postponing this one for a little later in the spring? We could do it justice by going Saturday and camping somewhere.

answer:
As you want , I think now is possible , but if you prefer in a few weeks , no problem, or we can repeat the dosis with more people.

tha last biker


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

the last biker said:


> What's the situation with taking bikes on the bus to Puebla?
> 
> answer:
> No Problem , I can do that , the most important is ; take the bus at the same time all bikers , I can change now the departure time as you want (7:30,8:00, 8:30 )
> ...


Well, it's a truly wonderful offer. What does everyone else say? Road trip?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Well, it's a truly wonderful offer. What does everyone else say? Road trip?


Count me in....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

WTff... so what is the plan for this weekend... Puebla or SNT???' Also.. what day?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> WTff... so what is the plan for this weekend... Puebla or SNT???' Also.. what day?


OK... let's recapitulate...

There are two OPTIONS. As any democracy, the majority decides. Both options are Sunday March 5th, 2006.

Option 1 - SNT, as previsouly schedule.
Option 2 - Puebla, by kind invitation and PAID TRANSPORTATION by Last Biker.

Let the masses cast their vote.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> OK... let's recapitulate...
> 
> There are two OPTIONS. As any democracy, the majority decides. Both options are Sunday March 5th, 2006.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure... SNT is a lot simpler for a first gathering. It won't take all day long, but then Puebla is a new place to ride (to me at least).

I'll post later on an option, sorry I can't decide now..


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

well yeah i agree it's a bit easier a first gathering in SNT but this is a very kind offer and we can go to SNT whenever we whant but to Puebla no.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

i'd say we go to Puebla this time and next saturday we go to SNT and invite the last biker and we camp on SNT.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> i'd say we go to Puebla this time and next saturday we go to SNT and invite the last biker and we camp on SNT.


Wtf, is that a sentence or what?  Haha


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

sammmwich hahahahah

yeah i'll go even if theres no gatherinn
hahaha would be nice some teeshirts for the recuerdo and climbing to de downhill 545 discoveredede sounds good


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

arivas said:


> ...This wednesday I made a "pretty nice endo...."


looking forward to se that 


im just learning how to do some


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

triphop said:



> If u guys wanna hit the Popobike I would suggest u wait for some rain. cuz its really dusty right now, with lost of sand dunes... or perhaps only one big sand dune... a little water always helps on Metepec. but its ridable anyways...


i don't understand what has to do metepec with the popo =S


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> i don't understand what has to do metepec with the popo =S


Metepec, PUEBLA is the place where the Popobike starts/finishes at... not Metepec, EDOMEX.

It's like confusing Jalapa, Ver. with Jalapa, Tab.


----------

